# Denver makes offer to Moute



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/135376068.html



> The Denver Post is reporting that the Denver Nuggets have made a four-year offer in the range of $19 million to restricted free agent forward Luc Richard Mbah a Moute.
> 
> The Bucks would have a three-day period to match the Nuggets offer or let the 6-foot-8 forward move on to Denver.
> 
> ...


I would love to see the Bucks bring Moute back, he is one of my favorite Bucks and everything he brings to the team cant be replaced, however with all the forwards we have on this team right now i think there is a very good chance we let him walk


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's going to be an interesting choice for the Bucks, considering Skiles loves Moute. 

I'd hate to see him go.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like the bucks are going to match, good, now get rid of ilyasova


----------



## Jeremy0916 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Bucks match for Mbah a Moute*

Link


> The Bucks will match the four-year offer Luc Richard Mbah a Moute received from the Nuggets, according to a source.
> 
> Mbah a Moute was offered $19 million over four seasons.
> 
> ...


Good deal.


----------

